# Looking for new Bandsaw



## jmc0319 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am in the market for a bandsaw. I am gravitating toward a Grizzly. Anyone have an opinion on them versus other suggestions?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2013)

It looks like the motor is bolted into the frame, that the only thing I can see that I don't like.
Bands saws will walk across the room with vibration, so you want heaver one.
Saws with outside varible pully size can be slowed down to cut steel, with the right blade.
Some come with a an optional 6" extention for the frame to allow up to a 12" deep cut
A bolt on motor can be replaced by anybodys motor saving money down the road, and if your like me and rip down 10x10 beams you will burn out motors.
Haven't seen one that the dust collector works on. I cut the bottom out of the lower cover to let the sawdust fall into a bucket, had to move the motor to the side.
Don't buy the extra rip fence they want to sell, just bolt a board to the one that came with the saw.
I bought 2 circle cutting jigs before I gave up and built one that actually worked.
 I hope some of that helps.


----------



## jmc0319 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes thanks Neal. As always very helpful. What would you call "heavy"?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2013)

The heavy one tell you their weight and the others leave that out. Look at the shape of the table too. If you are fighting with a heavy chunk of wood, you don't need this thing falling over on it back. If you get one that has metal blade guide, just change them out for iron wood, works great.


----------



## elbo (Mar 2, 2013)

I got the 14 inch grizzly mod.# GO555LX about 3 months agofound it to be well made and needed no adjustment right out of the box. . I made my own dust collector out of a piece of 4 inch thin wall pvc pipe and reduced it down to where it fit my vacuum hose, it works OK , kind of, but I find it just as easy to open the bottom door and vacuum out the dust, less noise to contend with with noy having a vacuum blasting in my ears all the time when using the saw.
The fence and miter gauge are a little cheesy and I dont use the miter gauge much, I use instead the one from my table saw. The fence is cheap but when I use it when resawing it tracks perfect
All in all, I like the saw


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Elbo


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just to close the lop on this thread, I just ordered the Grizzly G0555P 14". Will let you all know how it is. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

A bandsaw is a pretty big step for a home workshop, what are you planning on doing with it?


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 4, 2013)

Neal - in my shop I have a miter saw, table saw, router table and a bunch of hand power tools. Honestly I have done a lot of work around my farm more in the way of maintenance and building coops/barn shelters etc. I always wanted to get into making small jewelry boxes etc etc that my wife and four children might like as gifts/keep sakes (of course thats if I do a decent job on them). I think a band saw will give me the ability to make these. Things like simple band saw boxes is where I will start. In addition, over the course of the last 6 months or so I have been very conscious when in my shop about whether what I was doing with my tools would be better done with a band saw. I was surprised at how many times I said yes it would. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

I understand bandsaw boxes, simple dosn't come to mind. You will have to keep the saw really tuned up to run the tiny blade. You can get a 1/8" blade but they are a bear to keep running good. I've had better luck with blades from tool stores that they weld  for you. The factory ones never seem to be welded straight enough. Next you will be in the market for a tape sander.


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up and for my next new toy.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 5, 2013)

You know you are good when you can do this.
http://fourseasonsangling.blogspot.ca/2011/02/band-saw-magic.html

Then you go for wood like this.
http://www.hunskihardwoods.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=64&page=3


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 8, 2013)

nealtw said:
			
		

> You know you are good when you can do this.
> http://fourseasonsangling.blogspot.ca/2011/02/band-saw-magic.html
> 
> Then you go for wood like this.
> http://www.hunskihardwoods.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=64&page=3



My Grizzly G0555p 14" band saw came today. I set it up, made a minor tracking adjustment and I was ready to go. While I know it is early, after spending some time making test cuts this saw is perfect for my needs. It works very well. Thanks again for everyone's advice.


----------

